# Looking for ideas/pictures on a wall-mounted countertop



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

ktulu05 said:


> two layers of particleboard


You meant PLYWOOD, right? :whistling2:


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.kitchensource.com/table-bases/ha-5-103.htm

http://www.shortrunpro.com/countertop_brackets_s_vhv17ytw_vhv1ytw.aspx

http://www.fantasysteel.com/brackets.html

http://www.galleriacollection.com/ironworks/


I think trying to support that kind of weight is going to cost more than it sounds like you want to spend. Perhaps legs of some sort on the ends?


----------



## ktulu05 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, that's more than I want to spend. I think I'll have to look into fabricating some legs. Any pictures of something like that would also be appreciated.


----------



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

angus242 said:


> http://www.kitchensource.com/table-bases/ha-5-103.htm
> 
> http://www.shortrunpro.com/countertop_brackets_s_vhv17ytw_vhv1ytw.aspx
> 
> ...


1) we went with shrtrunpro near-invisible angles for our 24" deep breakfast bar. their website has some guidance on design too. And, their customer service was excellent.

2) there are a number of premade legs available, but we found them through numerous google searches. ugh! in the end, we used IKEA UTBY SS legs for our "flying" countertops. sturdy and stylish.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Will the ends be supported?


----------



## ktulu05 (Jun 11, 2008)

No, the ends are not supported. I was going to put up steel angle on the back wall to hold up one side of it, but the other 3 sides would be freestanding.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*countertop*

This sounds more involved than what you were planning. I hate to throw you for a loop, but what about some kind of freestanding "island" of butcher block table/island design? It would be much less expensive and while it would not be flush against the wall, you could place it next to the wall and get some of the functionality you're looking for.


----------



## ktulu05 (Jun 11, 2008)

I found these brackets at Ikea for $5.00 a piece. I think it would be safe to put an 18" deep counter mounted on these brackets. Since they are so cheap, I'll probably use 5 or 6 to balance the load. Given that other metal brackets are $30-$100+ each, these are a steal.


----------



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

ktulu05 said:


> I found these brackets at Ikea for $5.00 a piece. I think it would be safe to put an 18" deep counter mounted on these brackets. Since they are so cheap, I'll probably use 5 or 6 to balance the load. Given that other metal brackets are $30-$100+ each, these are a steal.


a few thots...
when we looked at them, I think I recall that they were hollow tubing. 

SO I"d make sure IKEA has something in writing that says what materials/loads and flex they are designed to for and that they are suitable for your project. 

This is important in your project because the stone/tile top you are looking to support. And some brackets will never be designed nor can be built for your needs.


----------



## ktulu05 (Jun 11, 2008)

It looks like these shelves are designed to go along with it, and they say 88 pounds. They call this their "heavy duty" storage collection. I can also bolt some steel angle to the wall to form a ledge for it to sit on along the back, and then these brackets would only support part of the load.


----------

